# 1st NO-GI(tm) Tournament Redondo Beach CA



## shinbushi (Jun 16, 2005)

1st NOGI (TM)  tournament
*Location:*
  Aviation Park Sports Complex
  1935 Manhattan Beach Blvd.
  Redondo Beach-CA 90278
  Divisions:
  Beginner/Intermediate/Advanced 

*Prizes:*

  Medals for 1st and 2nd Places
  Kit No Gi Brazilian Fightwear for 1st places

*Weigh In:*
  Date
  Friday , July 8th 2005
  Time schedule
  9:00am to 1:00pm/ 2:00pm to 7:00pm

  Weigh in Locations:

  Tinguinha Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Academy
  1035 N. Armando St. Suite K
  Anaheim-CA 92806
  Map It

  MC Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Academy
  Impact Gym
  1400 Aviation Blvd.
  Redondo Beach-CA 90278
  Map It

  Professional Division:
  2 Divisions
  Max. 4 Competitors per category
  All interested in fighting please contact tournament organization

  Superfights:
  Todays top fighters superfights

  Tournament Fees:
  Competitors- $50 dollars
  Spectators- $8.00 dollars

  The deadline for registration is at Wednesday July 6th 2005

  The deadline for the fee payment is at the weigh in, July 8th 2005
  All competitors will receive a tournament`s T-shirt upon registration.
  Picture ID will be needed at the weigh in.

  Online registration will be available at www.nogitournament.com 

  Contact Info:
  Mauricio "tinguinha" Mariano 
  (714) 630-62187 
  Fx: (714) 491-6679 
tinguinha@tinguinha.com

  Marcelo Cavalcanti
  (310) 722-4999
  (310) 379-9153
marcelobjj@yahoo.com.br
www.mcbjj.com 

  Hotel Information

  Quality Inn & Suites
  Jeff Michael
  General Manager
  901 Aviation Boulevard
  Hermosa Beach, CA 90254
  Phone 310-374-2666
  Fax 310-379-3797
gm415@qualityinnsts-hermosa.com
www.qualityinnsts-hermosa.com

  Tournament Schedule

  All Beginner Adult & Women - 10:00 am

  All Intermediate - 11:00 am

  All Advanced Master & Women - 12:00

  All Advanced Adult - 1:00 pm

  Professional Division - 3:00 pm

  All Finals Advanced Adult - 4:00 pm

  Super fights - 5:00 pm
  Medal/Prize Ceremony for Professional Division/Advanced/Superfights - 6:00 pm

  Divisions

  Categories:
  Adult (18 to 35 years old)
  Master (36 & Up years old)
  Women (17 to Up years old) 

  Adult Division:
  Beginner- Less than 12 months
  Intermediate- 12 Months to 36 months
  Advanced- More than 36 months ( 3 years)

  Master Division:
  Beginner- Less than 12 months
  Advanced- 12 months & more

  Women Division:
  Beginner- Less than 12 months
  Advanced- 12 months & more

  Time Limits Adults:
  Beginner- 5Min.
  Intermediates- 6 Min.
  Advanced- 7Min.

  Time Limits Masters:
  Beginner- 4 Min.
  Advanced- 6 Min.

  Time Limits Women:
  Beginner- 4 Min.
  Advanced- 6 Min.

  Divisions Adult/ Master:
  Feather
  147lbs. and below
  Light
  148-160 lbs.
  Middle
  161-173 lbs.
  Super Middle
  174-187 lbs.

  Light Heavy

  Heavy
  203-215 lbs.
  Super Heavy
  214lbs. & Up

  Divisions Women:

  Light
  123.50 lbs. & below
  Middle
  123.51 to 146 lbs.
  Heavy
  Over 146 lbs.

  Rules
  Point System:
  Takedown to guard:  2 points
  Takedown to side or mount position: 3 points
  Sweep or reversal on legs:  2 points
  Passing opponents guard:  3 points
  Mounted position:  4 points
  Back control w/ hooks or triangle:  4 points
  (All positions must be held for Min. of 3 seconds)

  Ilegal Techniques
  * Striking of any kind
  * Eye gouging or fish hooking
  * Hair pulling
  * Small joint manipulation (finger & toe locks)

  Neck Cranks 
  Neck Cranks- Are ilegal in all divisions except advanced.
  The Can-opener can only be used to open the guard.
  Once the opponent`s legs are opened the Can-opener must
  be immediately released.

  Slamming
  No Slamming will be tolerated. This is to avoid slamming to
  escape the guard and various submissions from the guard.
  A competitor will be immediately disqualified.

  Leg Locks: Legal Leg Techniques
  Adult
  Beginners: Straight ankle locks.
  Intermediate:Straight ankle and straight kneebars.
  Advanced: All leg locks are legal.
  Masters/Women
  Beginners- Straight anckle lock.
  Advanced- Straight anckle lock & knee bars

  Bicep & SlicersBeginners
  Only adult advanced may use these techniques.

  Penalties
  *Running from fight- Minus 1 point
  *Stalling- Minus 1 point (on 2nd warning)
  *You or coach arguing with referee- Minus 1 point

  Winning by

  *Submission or points
  *Referees decision
  (determined by aggressiveness,Submission attempts,takedown attempts and top position)

  Referee Coordinator
  Gerson Sanginitto


----------

